# Best online CEU website for NJ



## NJdude24 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, I recently became a EMT-B in July.  I would like to get started on some CEU'S and i heard online was the way to go.  The NJ oems website lists these following  www.LeoPub.com
www.MedicEd.com
www.EmCert.com
www.ems-ce.com
	      HealthStream

Does anyone have any recommendations as to which is the best?

Thanks!


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

If you're a volunteer, right now none of them are the way to go, since you'll have to pay for them, except for the test in Gold Cross, which I believe is LEOPub.  The training fund will only pay for Gold Cross, Core 13, and the CEUs at the NJSFAC convention (which was abyssmal this year).

If you're a career EMT, then you have to pay for them anyway, so it doesn't matter. 

I've found that the online courses are pretty dismal, really, but I took one or two from MedicEd that weren't bad.


----------



## NJdude24 (Nov 5, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> If you're a volunteer, right now none of them are the way to go, since you'll have to pay for them, except for the test in Gold Cross, which I believe is LEOPub.  The training fund will only pay for Gold Cross, Core 13, and the CEUs at the NJSFAC convention (which was abyssmal this year).
> 
> If you're a career EMT, then you have to pay for them anyway, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I've found that the online courses are pretty dismal, really, but I took one or two from MedicEd that weren't bad.


 
Ive been a volunteer in cranford for about a year now.  I live in Rahway and will possibly be offered a job as a EMT in my city but would like to have some CEU's completed by the time I apply.  Im guessing while im still a volunteer have them pay for them?


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

NJdude24 said:


> Ive been a volunteer in cranford for about a year now.  I live in Rahway and will possibly be offered a job as a EMT in my city but would like to have some CEU's completed by the time I apply.  Im guessing while im still a volunteer have them pay for them?



Online courses won't really get you what you need, and if you go paid, it's possible the company or service you work for will provide some or all necessary training.  

I'd recommend, in no particular order, and if you don't have them already: ICS-100 (free online), NIMS-700 (also free), ICS-200 (also online, but you need to take it in a classroom if you want to go on to 300), HAZMAT Awareness, CBRNE Awarness (both free online through njoemscert.com).  That's already a goodly number of credits.

Other good courses in the same vein, though you have to take a class and pay for them: CEVO (II or III) or EVOC, EMS Response to Large-Scale Incidents (EMS-LSI)...  there are a lot more, but they'll all be more valuable than most of the stuff that's online, and if you look at job postings, usually the ICS courses up to 200 and CEVO are required, along with your EMT-B card and CPR.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

And to answer your original question - you're a volunteer, still, but the training fund is broke, and so they aren't paying for much anymore.  That's why I mentioned a lot of the free courses the state makes available, and others that will get you the best "bang for your buck" vis-a-vis being job requirements.


----------



## NJdude24 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys i appreciate it


----------

